# Anthony Mason and Jay Fiedler (NFL Miami Dolphins) are best friends????



## tsolan20 (Jun 29, 2003)

The whole Mason-Fiedler thing goes as follows. They are both from NYC and Fiedler's dad was Mason's BBall coach and Mason didn't exactly come from the all american household so he was at the Fiedler house as much as he could be. There is no legal brotherhood, but they are basically best friends from when they were young. It still seems wierd that Mason and Fiedler of all people would be best friends.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Yea it is kinda wierd. They both have totally different personalities and things. I didnt know this before


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea they had a story on it on ESPN once. Weird.


----------



## bl611 (May 7, 2003)

Actually although I could be wrong I believe Fiedler's father Legally adopted Mason as a teen which I guess would make them legally brothers....


----------



## HeatFan33 (Mar 30, 2003)

That was a big story down here in Miami when Mason was with the Heat.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

those are two of the last people i would ever thing of begin best friends..Weird


----------

